# Short mit Innenhose oder Radunterhose?



## Muehi (3. Mai 2007)

Hi,

hab Ã¼ber die Suche nichts hilfreiches gefunden, deswegen erdreiste ich mich einfach mal . 

Hab mich nun endlich dazu durchgerungen, mir eine richtige Radhose zuzulegen. Aufgrund meiner Ã¤uÃerlichen Erscheinung bzw. Formgebung mÃ¶chte ich wie schon jetzt den eher legeren Stil beibehalten, also etwa knielang, und sehr lockere BeinabschlÃ¼sse. 

Stehe nun allerdings vor der Entscheidung, ob ich mir ne Short mit Innenhose und Polster besorge, oder doch lieber ne Unterhose mit Polster. 

Vorteil von ner Unterhose wÃ¤re, dass ich die auch bei kÃ¤lteren Temperaturen unter ne lange Hose anziehen kann. Allerdings kann ich mir auch vorstellen, dass ne Short mit Einsatz einfach besser sitzt, weil die Hose nicht von der Innenhose rutscht, und umgekehrt. 

KÃ¶nnt ihr mir da nen bissl weiterhelfen? Preisklasse visiere ich so um die 50â¬ an, mehr will ich eigentlich nicht ausgeben fÃ¼r den Erstversuch, immerhin hatte ich mal ne Radhose von Tchibo, die dermaÃen unbequem saÃ und beim fahren immer irgendwo zwickte. Nicht dass ich einfach Polsteruntauglich bin


----------



## Jocki (3. Mai 2007)

Von Sugoi (http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=us_41503&k_id=0306&hot=0) gibts ne top Radunterhose für unter 50 Euro. Die ziehste einfach unter ne billig short an. Außerdem kannste die Überhose den Temperaturen anpassen. Hab erst vor ein paar Tagen die gängigsten Kombishorts von Fox, Gore und Co. durchprobiert. Entweder war die Short gut, oder die Innenhose- beides zusammen war nie perfekt. Gekostet hätte der Spaß immer über 100 Euro.

Vorteile in sachen Halt hatten die Kombis auch nicht. Die innenbux war da nur lose reingehängt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yossarian (3. Mai 2007)

Lockere Beinabschlüsse? 
Unterhose??
Innenhose???
Tchibo????

Blödsinn!!!

So was zieht man zum Radeln an, alles andere ist Quatsch:
http://www.trikotboerse24.com/a/prodragonbibshort400det.jpg


----------



## Jocki (3. Mai 2007)

Yossarian schrieb:


> Lockere Beinabschlüsse?
> Unterhose??
> Innenhose???
> Tchibo????
> ...



Wenn man des öfteren Bodenproben nimmt, hat die gewünschte Kombi sowohl Material-als auch hautschonende Vorteile.
Wenn man sich außerdem im hautengen Superheldenkostüm mangels Waschbrettbauch nicht vorzeigbar findet machts auch Sinn.


----------



## Muehi (3. Mai 2007)

Danke schonmal für den Tipp, Jocki. Werd mal schauen ob ich die vor Ort mal irgendwo anprobieren kann, hab halt starke Knochen  

Ansonsten, könnt ich bei Globetrotter gleich ne Windjacke mitbestellen.


----------



## Riddick (4. Mai 2007)

Ich hab' 'ne GORE Freeride mit separat herauszunehmender (gepolsterter) Innenhose. Die Innenhose sitzt zwar gut und ist anständig gepolstert, aber bei längeren Touren bevorzuge ich es dennoch, 'ne enge (Träger-) Radhose anzuziehen, und bei Bedarf noch die Short drüber.




			
				Jocki schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man sich außerdem im hautengen Superheldenkostüm mangels Waschbrettbauch nicht vorzeigbar findet machts auch Sinn.


Den WBB hab' ich momentan auch nicht, aber ich will ja auch "nur" biken, und keine Schönheitskonkurrenz gewinnen.


----------



## brumbrum (4. Mai 2007)

Evtl. diese ??


----------



## Muehi (4. Mai 2007)

Hm, 80â¬ ist halt doch etwas mehr als angepeilt. 

Hab jetzt beim Stadler mal bissl geschaut, und anprobiert. Zum Beispiel die Scott Atlas in XL, Innenhose war ok, die Hose allerdings am Bund etwas knapp. Dann hab ich noch ne Gonso in XXL probiert, die war noch kleiner  

Wie fÃ¤llt die Recaro denn grÃ¶ÃenmÃ¤Ãig so aus? Die gÃ¤bes ja immerhin bis XXL.


----------

